# Is packaging where it's at?



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 10, 2011)

I was at Costco today and they had a set of soap for x-mas.  It had four bars of soap and a clear/silver glass soap dish.  It was $20.  The soap was made of palm and palm kernel oils, nothing else.  But what made me want to buy it was the packaging!  The soaps were wrapped in beautiful swirled paper with gold.  It was so pretty!  It made me think, if packaging can almost sell me soap, is that all it takes?  A decent soap and pretty wrapping?  I did say decent soap, not bad, just a good basic soap, all dressed up.


----------



## fiddletree (Nov 10, 2011)

I think so, yes.....

Unfortunately, even if I can make my soaps real pretty, I am crap at packaging! I need to find soap packaging minions, haha.


----------



## cinta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous packaging might entice me to buy a soap and try it, but if the soap is rubbish, I won't be fooled by the packaging again. I believe repeat customers is where it's at, and packaging alone won't get you that  :wink:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 10, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> Gorgeous packaging might entice me to buy a soap and try it, but if the soap is rubbish, I won't be fooled by the packaging again. I believe repeat customers is where it's at, and packaging alone won't get you that  :wink:



I agree.  The packaging will get the soap noticed and purchased, but the quality will keep the customer coming back (and referring others).  So both are important!


----------



## heyjude (Nov 10, 2011)

If it's a holiday soap then a one time purchase is probably all that's expected at a place like Costco and the quality of the soap becomes less important that how it's packaged for gift giving. 

I don't think that I'd remember what company made the soap I purchased the year before. Big retailers change their product lines all the time (at least they do at BJ's where I shop)

Now if you are talking about an individual soapmaker, their soap better back up the pretty packaging or as Cinta and Bubbly Budda say you won't be back to that soapmaker again!

I must admit to being a sucker for pretty packaging!


----------



## Healinya (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it can be, to the person looking for gifts... I am noticing that having a great reputation is a lot more of a selling point than packaging. My most popular soap is uncolored, no frills... When people return to buy more, they don't say 'the package was so pretty, i need more'... Instead they say things like 'the body acne I dealt with all my life disappeared two weeks after I started using it' or 'I don't even need lotion anymore thanks to ur soap'... My favorite comment that makes me feel good is 'I heard your soap is amazing'


----------



## my2scents (Nov 10, 2011)

My packaging is super minimalistic, I use clear 2X4 stickers only on one side & my logo is clear, bold & simple. My soap really is the focus, you can see every peaked top, every swirl & every rustic flaw.
I also want my soaps to appeal to EVERYONE including men & if my packaging is too frilly that excludes the guys.
 Having said that I do offer gift wrapping with ribbons & bows if folks want me to dress it up for them.
I do sell my soaps at the market even if they are cut crooked or have bubbles or whatnot & It all sells even the ones that have esthetic flaws.
I am surprised that people aren't concerned if they look "Perfect"
 People often tell me its my display that really gets them coming over & then when they start smelling , they get very excited & finally when they actually use the soap they always want more & I often get emails from people just saying " OMG I used the soap & I love it!"
positive feedback is what makes me feel great.
I love everything about making & selling my soaps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I was at Costco today and they had a set of soap for x-mas.  It had four bars of soap and a clear/silver glass soap dish.  It was $20.  The soap was made of palm and palm kernel oils, nothing else.  But what made me want to buy it was the packaging!  The soaps were wrapped in beautiful swirled paper with gold.  It was so pretty!  It made me think, if packaging can almost sell me soap, is that all it takes?  A decent soap and pretty wrapping?  I did say decent soap, not bad, just a good basic soap, all dressed up.



Since it was a solid at room temperature this product is blatantly mislabeled and is in violation of US Code TITLE 15 - CHAPTER 39 - § 1454 (c) (3) require that the label on each package of a consumer commodity (other than one which is a food within the meaning of section 321 (f) of title 21) bear
(A) the common or usual name of such consumer commodity, if any, and
(B) in case such consumer commodity consists of two or more ingredients, the common or usual name of each such ingredient listed in order of decreasing predominance, but nothing in this paragraph shall be deemed to require that any trade secret be divulged;

Go file a complaint with the FTC.  They have jurisdiction over soap.


----------



## debbism (Nov 10, 2011)

fiddletree said:
			
		

> I think so, yes.....
> 
> Unfortunately, even if I can make my soaps real pretty, I am crap at packaging! I need to find soap packaging minions, haha.



There is always those nice organza bags or use some tulle ribbon....wrap and bow....all done.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 10, 2011)

> Soapy Gurl wrote:
> I was at Costco today and they had a set of soap for x-mas. It had four bars of soap and a clear/silver glass soap dish. It was $20. The soap was made of palm and palm kernel oils, nothing else. But what made me want to buy it was the packaging! The soaps were wrapped in beautiful swirled paper with gold. It was so pretty! It made me think, if packaging can almost sell me soap, is that all it takes? A decent soap and pretty wrapping? I did say decent soap, not bad, just a good basic soap, all dressed up.
> 
> 
> ...




Wait.....what??  How are they in violation?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Tegan said:
			
		

> > Soapy Gurl wrote:
> > <snip> The soap was made of palm and palm kernel oils, nothing else. <snip>
> >
> > Since it was a solid at room temperature this product is blatantly mislabeled and is in violation of US Code TITLE 15 - CHAPTER 39 - § 1454 (c) (3) require that the label on each package of a consumer commodity (other than one which is a food within the meaning of section 321 (f) of title 21) bear
> ...



How is it soap with just palm kernel oil and "nothing else"? Unobtainium?  Magic?


----------



## Tegan (Nov 10, 2011)

Heheheh I was assuming the OP didn't actually list the ingredient label word for word.  More of they were summing up what they used....IE Palm and PKO and "nothing else" being meant as no fragrance, color, or other oils.


----------



## Padamae (Nov 10, 2011)

fiddletree said:
			
		

> I think so, yes.....
> 
> Unfortunately, even if I can make my soaps real pretty, I am crap at packaging! I need to find soap packaging minions, haha.



Me too. When sending sets as gifts I wrap in frezzer paper then in pretty scrapbook paper. But I need a new printer for nice labels


----------



## judymoody (Nov 10, 2011)

Tegan said:
			
		

> Heheheh I was assuming the OP didn't actually list the ingredient label word for word.  More of they were summing up what they used....IE Palm and PKO and "nothing else" being meant as no fragrance, color, or other oils.



You and me both.  I think that everybody on this forum knows that you need lye and water in combination with oils or fats to make soap.  I also assumed the OP meant absence of luxury oils, fragrance, or colorant.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 10, 2011)

I apologize for not remember everything listed on the soap.  I was just shocked that it only contained PO and PKO.  It probably contained some fragrance, which I couldn't smell.  Usually soaps like that dont have add odd recipe.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 10, 2011)

As far as selling goes, reputation is everything. It takes a while to get one, and then you have to be able to back it up.

But for Christmas shopping, packaging would be a big sell. I would take a chance on the soap if it looked really good. Of course, I wouldn't really because I would be making my own to give ....... !! but you know what I mean.


----------



## Rosiegirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I definitely always get sucked in by pretty boxes & packaging. Nearly 90% of the time I'm dissapointed in the actual soap though.  
I got one a few weeks back, it was a rose skin softening soap in  the loveliest package. Pity the soap wasn't cold process & actually made my skin soft though cause they would of been on a winner IMO.
So it makes one think....WE have awesome soap & if we could just get the packaging spot on we'd b on a winner right!!
That being said, there's a market for every type of customer. Some like naked soap & hate fancy packaging & then there's the ones that like the frills & spills.
One needs to find their target market & go with that I reckon.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 10, 2011)

If a person doesn't know about soap recipes and what oils are good together they wouldn't care about those two oils being the only ones. But I would!  If I tried to make that it would probably crack even with my best efforts.


----------

